
Ask HN: My field is niche, and I can't move away from it easily - lossly_medium
This is a throwaway account, obviously.<p>I am running my own engineering software business, catering to a specific niche. It&#x27;s basically me and my sales partner with a few employees. I run the software development and he runs the sales. The software is desktop based and written in a mixture of C# and C++. Without going to specifics I can say that it is really a _small_ niche, for which I can foresee that the market is either not growing or shrinking. I don&#x27;t think I can work on it until my retirement comes to age.<p>I am rapidly approaching 40 and am thinking what to do next.<p>Selling the business would be tough because it is not expanding. Shutting it down altogether after it runs its course seems like the only option available to me. But what to do after that? Engineering desktop programming is not as in demand as say, mobile or web development. When I look at the job boards, most are talking about mobile, web. Engineering desktop application? Zero.<p>I&#x27;m located in South East Asia, if that helps.<p>What can I do?
======
polyterative
Start a side hustle millenial style

------
gshdg
Learn mobile or web development?

